# Easton Vista vs. Mavic CXP-33



## wizroadie (Apr 25, 2006)

I need to buy new wheels on a limited budget (the wife keeps telling me our kids have to eat). I'm debating between getting the Mavic CXP-33 custom-built from Colorado Cyclist, or ordering the new Easton Vista from an Online dealer. I'm a relatively big rider (6-2, 190ish). What would you do? Thanks.


----------



## dsantilli28 (Nov 16, 2001)

*Easton vs. Mavic*

Well obviously price is a concern but for the money it is hard to beat Mavic rims with a good set of hubs. They will last for a long time with a little care and take a beating. They may not look the fanciest but they get the job done. I have a set with Campy Daytona hubs and they are bulletproof. Just my two cents.


----------

